# Reagan, boys name or girls name?



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

So I having been wanting to name my puppy (who I am picking up from the breeder tomorrow) Reagan. She is a girl. I've been taking a lot of slack from family about it being a boys name. And they will not stop calling my puppy Mr. Ronald! HER name is Reagan. It's not Ronald and it's certainly not Mr! So what do you think, is Reagan a boys name or a girls name? I think it can go either way, and I don't think of it as a strictly political name.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know both boys and girls named Reagan, think it's a great choice.

Here's the meaning of it-

An Irish last name meaning "little ruler," now used as both a boys' and girls' name. It was popularized as a first name by Ronald Reagan's U.S. presidency. For girls, it's also a variation on Regan, one of the daughters in Shakespeare's King Lear.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think Reagan as a girl's name is very cute, but also I also might not be able to dissociate it from Ronald Reagan. I think spelling it differently, like "Raegan", would be cuter and more feminine, and less Ronald Reagan-y.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I knew a girl named Regan in the past. I never thought of how it was also a male name when I was around her. It didn't seem like a weird name for a girl to me.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

I know ONLY know girls named Reagan. I have never heard of it used as a boys' first name. There are 2 "Reagan's" in my son's class, and both are girls. Hope that helps .


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I know both boys and girls named Reagan, think it's a great choice.
> 
> Here's the meaning of it-
> 
> An Irish last name meaning "little ruler," now used as both a boys' and girls' name. It was popularized as a first name by Ronald Reagan's U.S. presidency. For girls, it's also a variation on Regan, one of the daughters in Shakespeare's King Lear.


Yeah, I looked it up to make sure it didn't have a meaning I didn't like (my parents didn't do that with my middle name, they just picked a family name they liked, and found out later it literally meant Trouble). It also can mean Regal.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I've only heard it as a girl's name.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I think Reagan as a girl's name is very cute, but also I also might not be able to dissociate it from Ronald Reagan. I think spelling it differently, like "Raegan", would be cuter and more feminine, and less Ronald Reagan-y.


I like the Reagan spelling, and I am naming her after a quote of his (Malagold's See The Light Or Feel The Heat) because I love the competitiveness of the name, I just don't want people calling her Ronald!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok, that makes sense. Of course you gotta keep the spelling. That is a GREAT name.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd play it safe and call her Edna.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Tennyson said:


> I'd play it safe and call her Edna.


You really like that name, don't you? I don't know that it fits her personality though. She does look like an Edna in the one picture from the other thread that you commented on. The rest of the time I don't think she looks like one. :wavey:


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a new granddaughter who's name is Raegan . However you spell it, I think it can go either way. I run across a lot of people who think Finley is a boy after they're told her name. (I loved the name Finn for a boy and hoped that Finley sounded more feminine.... sometimes I think I should have spelled it Finleigh, but no one reads it anyhow, except for here )


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I think Reagan is more of a girls name than boys name. I think some people may think of a boy because of Ronald Reagan though. I've heard it used for females but not males.

Name her what you want, especially if you think the name fits her. Your family will warm up to the name.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Reagan is good for a girl, but please, just not . . . Edna!


Edit: That's an old joke. Nothing against Edna.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

The name Edna makes me think of _The Awakening_. I disliked that book, and the female protagonist in it, who was named Edna.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Eclipse said:


> The name Edna makes me think of _The Awakening_. I disliked that book, and the female protagonist in it, who was named Edna.


I am not familiar with the book.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

You're probably better off staying that way.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

"Little Ruler" sounds like an appropriate name for a golden of any gender


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Edna - I just think about the weird little designer lady from The Incredibles....


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh my gosh, yes. Now I'll think of her too any time I hear the name Edna.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Megora said:


> @Edna - I just think about the weird little designer lady from The Incredibles....


Oh yeah! I had forgotten that! If I ever get an erratic terror with a couple loose screws, that will have to be her name!

ETA: I mean to type Terrier not terror!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I only know Reagans that are girls.

I get funny looks with Sailor's name too. Everybody assumes she is a boy. I actually got her name from Christie Brinkley's teenage daughter, who it is a model.


----------

